# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Avrupa'nın göbeğinde Türk köyü

## bozok

*Avrupa’nın göbeğinde Türk köyü*

*30.11.2009 / MİLLİYET*

*Romanya'daki Türk köyünün yaşadığı sefaleti uluslararası haber ajansı AP bu karelerle verdi.*



Türkiye Avrupa Birliği'ne üye olmak için on yıllardır beklerken eski doğu bloku ülkelerinden tüm sefaletine rağmen Avrupa Birliği üyesi oldu. 

AP haber ajansı dün yayınladığı fotoğraflarda tüm sefaletine rağmen Avrupa Birliği üyesi Romanya’daki yoksulluğu göstermek için bir Türk köyünü seçti.

Türk köyünde günlük yaşamı fotoğraflarla anlatan uluslararası haber ajansı AP, köyde su olmadığını özellikle vurguladı. Köyün adı ise *"Büyük üeşme"* olmasına rağmen insanların omuzlarında askı kovalarla su taşıması ise dikkat çekici. 

...

----------

